# Problème avec le Dock



## jimy_boy (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, je rencontre un problème avec l'icon Finder de mon Dock. Elle ne s'affiche plus, j'ai essayer d'aller dans les dossiers system mais rien... aucuns changements. Aidez-moi s'il vous plait ! Merci d'avance


----------



## boddy (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Essaie de supprimer le fichier com.apple.dock.plist que tu trouveras dans ta Maison + Bibliothèque + Préférences.

Si ça ne suffit pas, supprime aussi com.apple.finder.plist


----------



## jimy_boy (28 Septembre 2011)

Toujours rien !! Je ne sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## boddy (28 Septembre 2011)

Tu as redémarré après ?


----------



## jimy_boy (28 Septembre 2011)

Pleins de fois, oui !


----------



## Calderan (28 Septembre 2011)

Elle a disparu suite à quoi?
Tu as fais un truc en particulier genre essayer de la modifier, modifier le dock, ...
Tu es sous quel système aussi?

Donne nous un maximum d'information


----------



## jimy_boy (28 Septembre 2011)

Et bien oui, j'ai modifié mon dock, mais pas pour la première fois... Lion ! Plus d'infos ?


----------



## Calderan (28 Septembre 2011)

Est-ce que l'icône a disparue depuis que tu as modifié ton dock ou ça a fonctionné un peu quand même?


----------



## boddy (28 Septembre 2011)

Perso, je vais passer la main...

Mais ce serait sans doute intéressant pour les pros de la custo de savoir avec quelle application tu as fait ça...


----------



## jimy_boy (28 Septembre 2011)

Avec candybar.
Et bien dès que j'ai voulu remettre l'ancien icon finder, plus rien ! J'ai la place du Finder sur le Dock, mais plus le logo..


----------



## Calderan (28 Septembre 2011)

tu as déjà essayé de restaurer les icônes dans CandyBar?


----------



## jimy_boy (28 Septembre 2011)

Oui, et rien du tout..


----------



## boddy (28 Septembre 2011)

Pas de sauvegarde où tu aurais l'ancienne icône ?
Sur le Net tu dois pouvoir la trouver et essayer de la remettre ?


----------



## jimy_boy (28 Septembre 2011)

j'essaye, mais je n'y arrive pas... du moins j'essaye de comprendre comment faire, mais impossible !


----------



## boddy (28 Septembre 2011)

Trouvé sur le Net :

"Shift-Command-G puis /System/Library/CoreServices/ apres tu va dans  l'info du finder.app mets les permissions pour "everybody" sur read  & write coller votre icone, puis remettre les permissions sur "read  only"

Bien entendu, j'ai pas essayé, je touche pas à mon Finder


----------



## jimy_boy (28 Septembre 2011)

J'ai déjà essayer.. ça ne marche pas..


----------

